# A Word or Two About Funeral Receptions



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I've done many. Though often very sad affairs, consumated with dignity and taste, these can be some of the most gratifying events one may cater. Just remember: It isn't a party.

Have a few menus, with prices, prepared in advance and keep the pricing updated. Families experiencing a death really don't want to plan and negotiate. Make quite certain that you get an upfront deposit to cover all your expenses. Otherwise you may find that all expenses pertaining to the funeral were designated in a will and that the will requires probate prior to your getting paid. That can take years! At least an expenses covering deposit won't impact your cash flow.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've done lots of funeral receptions and never once thought that my payment would be waiting for the settlement of the will! Yikes!!!

That said, you're right about the bereaved not wanting to deal with the details. I keep planning to make up some simple menus and never quite get to it. I always get hung up on the pricing and end up not wanting to commit it to paper.

I think I'll work on that tonight. The menus are written, just not priced.


----------

